# Twentynine Palms/Joshua Tree - Seeking Advice



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello-

A couple of years ago I did an out'n'back ride in Joshua Tree that I really liked (http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16264) . 

I'm heading back down that was and I'm interested to know if anybody has every cycled (or driven) down to the Cottonwood entrance of the park on the south side. The online message boards aren't providing me much info and I'm thinking of putting together a 1-way ride from Twentynine Palms through the park via Cottonwood and end up down in La Quinta.

Any insight into those roads would be useful.

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, done that, but not all the way through to La Quinta. Go straight on when you hit the interstate after Cottonwood. There is a small road (Box Canyon rd.) that ends up on the highway that comes along the east shore of Salton Sea (111). Rough pavement last time I was there (last spring) but easily rideable. Make sure you water -up at Cottonwood...Nothing till you get to Mecca. Mecca to La Quinta..dunno about the best way there...

Joshua Tree from 29 Palms, that's a nice climb. Again, fill water before starting. Once you top out at the junction on top of Joshua Tree..It's all downhill to the interstate and then again down to Mecca. Should be a fun ride, I've done from the junction down to Cottonwood, and another time, that Box Canyon road. I would try to hit it on a weekday..but I've ridden on weekends there and it's not too scary.

Don Hanson


----------

